# Equine Affaire anyone?



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

i want to but i dont know if i can!


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

My mom often speaks at the one in Pomona in January, I'll be going to that one!


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I'll be there! Im there every year! And John Lyons and Bruce Davidson are going to be there!! Yay!


----------



## Annaland13 (Oct 28, 2009)

All right!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Every day baby!! I'll be hanging out in the Coliseum watching the eventing clinics. Love the equine affair!


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

im going!! sunday!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Friiiiiiday!!!


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Grrrr, we had a room reservation but decided to cancel. Still looking for a new horse so I wanted to leave my weekends open. So sad that I'm going to miss it! Have fun!


----------



## They Call Me Pete (Oct 27, 2009)

Went today and may go back on Sunday to see if I can strike up some deals on boots


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

where is it?


----------

